# Galveston Seawall 9/7



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

Took my nephew out to one of the rock groins today and caught these beauties for a Sunday Football Fish Fry! He caught his PB Trout at 27 1/4" and a monster at that! Biggest Trout I've seen come out of the surf all year. We caught quite a few Reds as well with 2 keepers...the biggest coming in at 25". All on a day with not so favorable conditions. Water was sandy with the green within casting distance and moving in! I'm sure the next few days will b pretty favorable so get out there if you can! 

Jerry


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

great catch guys


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

That's awesome! Good job


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Still waiting on one like that myself. Nice fish!


----------



## Chasin_Fish (Sep 7, 2013)

nice catch fellas


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice catch, guys. 
Dan, we need to plan a trip with the kayaks soon. I got my handles and all rivets replaced, ready to get wet!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great catch, congrats!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG guys, that some nice fish and now when is the fish fry.


----------



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

Appreciate it guys. Both of our faces when that big trout came to surface was priceless! Fish fry was yesterday for the kickoffs at 12...all in all a great weekend with family and friends. I grilled the Redfish and it turned out to b a feast!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Time for a replica!


----------



## onalomyrrej (Jan 22, 2013)

HuntinforTail said:


> Time for a replica!


 The TEXANS do play tonight!!!


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

that is a beast trout!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It looked like a great meal, and boy that fried fish made me hungry.


----------

